# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  3D modeling

## SMARTER

Товарищи, (чо-то я прям как Ленин В.И.) вы не знаете где можно взять прогу для трёхмерного проэктирования игровых персонажей(людей,животных,  нопланетян, и т.д)

----------


## tihOnOff

А чем 3DSMAX не нравиться? есть еще поги каторые именно под игры заточены, но в етом случае лучше гугль, по фан сайтам побегать, но все ж я всегда сначала в 3дмаксе делал, а потом импортировал в ту или иную прогу по 3д моделированию уже на движке самой игры, насколько знаю все поддерживают формат .3ds!

----------


## SMARTER

Я не говорил НЕ НРАВИТСЯ просто я имел ввиду где взять.
Ссыку не дашь на прогу эту?

----------


## tihOnOff

ссылку на 3дмаксИ? приколист, юзай гугль))) в поисковике вбей 3dsmax, насколько я знаю вышли 9ка и 2008, так вот 2008 это типо 10ка, последняя но все ж я пользуюся 8мой, у мну плагинов да и вообще умну она отлично настроена))) а закинуть куда нить не магу, хоть у мну и анлим но скорость не такая чобы двд лить)))
а так думаю проще купить, если канечно у тя не выделенка бесплатная...

----------


## SMARTER

Ну-у не то чтобы бесплатная...э дают 190 метров а потом дерут только успевай за балансом следидть

----------


## SMARTER

И ещё у тя есть русик к ней?
У меня яндекс неплохо пашет
И ещё слышь а игровой движок ето набор программных инструментов чтоли?

----------


## tihOnOff

кароч, полный ДВД со всеми нужными дополнениями (не со всеми, но с архиполезными) с русиком, а в проге ты проста 3Д модель делаешь, ему пофигнафиг че ето, а затачивать под игру будешь либо в проге-редакторе к игре или проста модуль поставить к максу...

----------


## SMARTER

ну спасибо за совет. дальше я уж как-нибудь сам. ОКИ?
реально спасибо

----------


## tihOnOff

нежесто!!! если что обращайся, правда я сам юниор в етом деле, по большей части из за того что просто время нету на создание моделей... рапотаем так сказать)

----------

